# Is this right?



## Average Joey (Nov 28, 2006)

I have been in a debate on another board lately and haven`t posted here in a while.Mainly,because on here I am surrounded by some very brilliant Christian minds.I feel so inferior on topics here.

The debate has been on predestination on Rapture Ready btw.

Edit:Maybe this is the wrong forum.Mods you can move wherever you want.


----------



## Vytautas (Nov 30, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> I have been in a debate on another board lately and haven`t posted here in a while.Mainly,because on here I am surrounded by some very brilliant Christian minds.I feel so inferior on topics here.
> 
> The debate has been on predestination on Rapture Ready btw.
> 
> Edit:Maybe this is the wrong forum.Mods you can move wherever you want.



Are you asking if it is right to debate predestination on a certain forum?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 30, 2006)

Joe, I'm not clear on your question either...


----------



## satz (Nov 30, 2006)

I think he editted it out...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 30, 2006)

Ahh, that would explain it. Joe, if you ask the people you are debating with if you may share the thread here and they have no problem with it, then you can do that.


----------

